# Buying property



## vinnyc (May 18, 2008)

Do I need Italian Citizenship to buy property in Italy? I am an American Citizen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

AFAIK you don't need Italian citizenship to buy property in Italy (or any other EU country). If you're planning on financing a property purchase in Italy, you may need to have legal residence in Italy (i.e. a long-stay visa or residence card).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Chukkie (Jun 25, 2008)

*US Citizens*

You do not need to be resident to buy in Italy nor do you need to be resident or have a permesso di soggiorno (permit to stay) in order to raise a mortgage. Buit you have to be resident to buy a car!!!! The Italians have been making it harder for US citizens to get stay permits or residence - it's their only way of getting back at the US for the Iraq situation and the great difficulties caused for Italians by the US Visa rules. Maybe things will be better after 2008!


----------

